# Need Recipes for Habanero hot sauce



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I've got a grip load of these peppers and I like spicy sauce. Does anyone have a favorite recipe? I've been looking online, but sometimes those are shady. Thanks.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

any recipe for salsa will work using the habs w/ jals. Add your own favorite flavor. I hope you like it spicy  
If your doing any smoking, they are great smoked.
peach salsa is great with habs.


----------



## dickie (Jan 26, 2003)

I'll second on any good salsa recipe will do, but be careful these pepper are HOT! Use sparingly and taste for heat.

Enjoy...


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Harpua:

I LOVE habaneros. Here's my recipe for habanero sauce:

1 cup water
1/3 cup of red wine vinegar
1-3 fresh or dried habanero peppers, depending on how hot you like it.
1 large red bell pepper
1 tablespoon paprika
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon salt

Chop up the bell and habanero peppers, (or grind the habaneros if using dried). Place all of the ingredients in a saucepan, bring to a boil, and then simmer for 8-10 minutes. Finally, puree the mixture in a blender. 

Sometimes I also add some onion and garlic to the mixture. 

My favorite ways to use it is to roast poblano peppers and then saute them with onions and garlic, then add the sauce and allow the mixture to simmer. Then I pour the whole thing over steak, chicken, or chorizo sausage & potatoes. Yum.


----------

